# Alder takedown, the easy way!



## NWCS (Jun 6, 2006)

had some fun with the video camera today pulling down some Alder trees. 

this job is clearing a field to make room for horse pasture. only the alders are coming out stumps and all. easiest way to do that is just pull them down rootwad and all. let the weight of the tree do the stump removal for you. 

machine is a 1959 Case Terratrac 800C repowered with a Detroit Diesel 371.
has the factory option Carco winch and a custom fabricated logging arch.

here is the 
1.4 meg video
http://www.nwchainsaw.com/treedown.wmv


----------



## Ekka (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey, it didn't look like the cable was tied really high, come on spill the beans.

Did you notch that or is it fairdinkum you just pull it over roots and all. Looked too easy.

And if it wasn't notched you'd think it would have gone for the straight lay toward the truck ... something fishy here.


----------



## NWCS (Jun 7, 2006)

heres some more pics taken after the pull. my woods port 036 was on the machine but made no cuts. 


root wad, this picture could have been a lot better. 
http://www.nwchainsaw.com/rootball.jpg



choker/winchline.
http://www.nwchainsaw.com/choker.jpg


----------



## NWCS (Jun 7, 2006)

fairly recent pic of the loader after skidding some pine:
http://www.nwchainsaw.com/biglog.jpg

pic from around 2001:
http://homepages.tscnet.com/dedcow/terratrac/Skidder.jpg


----------



## Ekka (Jun 7, 2006)

Looks like nice soil, well, its that easy, nice.

That machine would just keep going, strong hey.

How strong is the winch?


----------



## NWCS (Jun 7, 2006)

according to the winch manual i have for this machine, the bare drum pull is 40,200LB @50fpm (started my pull bare drum) full drum pull is 22,500LB
these specs are using the Case 1000C specs due to the repower and last owner using many 1000C and 850 parts when he did a ground up overhaul. 

winch is a Carco E-24


----------

